# Tires for Whistler???



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Headed to Whistler this summer and I was wondering if anyone had some tire recommendations. Thanks in advance.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

im curious to see peoples advice and recomendations too, 
for most of my previous trips, i have used maxxis high rollers dh dualply, 60a. they seem fine. only downside is they only seem to last me arround 5 weeks. 
before i switched to highrollers i had kenda nevgals. puncture magnets, i would get as many as 4 punctures a day. 
my brothers used maxxis ardents, they have been great and lasted for a few years, roughly, 16 weeks of whistler riding, and still going strong.
on his demo he had spesh butcher.. and his ns soda he's running maxxis minnion. dualply dh. 
continetals have been quite popular over the last 2 seasons. barons. derbarons. rubber queen and trail kings. seem the popular choices. black chilli compounds.


----------



## BinaryBike (Feb 1, 2013)

I've used Minions and High Roller IIs at Whistler. I liked the High Rollers better and they lasted longer.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

BinaryBike said:


> I've used Minions and High Roller IIs at Whistler. I liked the High Rollers better and they lasted longer.


how long did your highroller 11's last...
i only seem to get about 5 weeks use from the highroller.


----------



## swkshepherd (Aug 20, 2010)

delirian said:


> how long did your highroller 11's last...
> i only seem to get about 5 weeks use from the highroller.


I have a set of the 2.7 Highrollers in 60a and mine have been going strong for well over a full season of riding in the sharp steep rocks of the US east coast.

Are you using really narrow width tires? What tire pressure are you using? What are your braking tendencies? These will all effect the duration of your tire.

To the OP, never been to Whistler, but if you look at this article on PB, you should have some good info on the norms: What People are Riding in the Whistler Bike Park - Pinkbike


----------



## myarmisonfire (Mar 28, 2005)

When are you going to be in Whistler and what type of riding are you going to do? If you want to stick to the single and double blacks up top in June/July go for a 40a tire. It will make you feel like a hero on the wet roots. If you are going to ride lower mountain jump lines like Crank It Up, A Line, etc, in August get a 60a tire as they will longer and you won't be as concerned with maximum grip.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks myarmisonfi. I like the rocks and super tech singletrack stuff but I'm a fairly decent jumper too. Looks like multiple sets are making the trip with me.


----------



## da peach (Oct 30, 2006)

3C high rollers or minions. Pretty much what everyone uses. Unless it's super dry, then the 60As are totally adequate, and faster.


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

From above... Are you guys tubed or tubeless... I'm trying to figure out tires for my Trek Session and was trying to determine if going Tubless would be a good idea (was a GREAT idea on my trail bike) or if it was a whole new batch of headaches.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm going tubeless but taking tubes with me.


----------



## BinaryBike (Feb 1, 2013)

I've been riding tubeless on Sun Ringle ADD's w/ high roller II for a season, including a week at Whistler and have had no issues except for one burp when I landed a big jump super crooked. One caveat: I tend to stick to the smoother jump trails.


----------



## BinaryBike (Feb 1, 2013)

delirian said:


> how long did your highroller 11's last...
> i only seem to get about 5 weeks use from the highroller.


I was only in whistler for a week, but they looked much better than my minions after a week.


----------



## snocorider (Jul 16, 2012)

3c Minnions with tubes. My tires at Whistler don't last very long and usually get ripped up on the rocks.


----------



## Mad-Duck (Mar 15, 2011)

Spent a lot of time these past few years in Whistler and my favourite tires have been Continental Der Barons with Black Chili. Good tire that works well in all conditions, which you often have to be ready for in whistler when the top can be wet and the bottom dry and dusty. Great on wet rocks and roots, clears mud well and perfectly fine on hard pack. Durability wise Continental tires last me at least twice as long as maxxis 3c tires, while being slightly softer. They are slower rolling than highrollers/minions, but that really doesn't hold you back when you're in the park.

If you're going in the middle of summer when it's dry and dusty then Der kaisers are a good choice as well. Bit faster rolling, great cornering grip(never been able to lean a tire over as well as this one, also never washed out in a corner with it. Amazing side knobs), great durability for how soft they are, so still great on wet rocks, and roots. However, they don't handle the mud as well. 

And of course Highrollers, Minions, Specialized Butchers, and Hillbillys are all great park tires. Probably slightly better tread design than the Conti offerings, but they just wear out too fast, so the Continentals are a better value. 

A 3C Minion up front and a 60a Minion or Highroller out back is also an extremely good combo for the dry there and still very good in the wet, but you do give up a bit of grip on the slick rocks. This combo will also last a good amount of time. It slightly edges out the barons for performance in the dry, but loses out a bit in the wet.

If you're on a budget you could also try Kenda Excavators in Stick-E compound. Confidence inspiring grip in most conditions, good durability and good value. Downsides are they're heavy even by DH standards, roll slowly and don't like to drift.

All these tires work very well just depends on your budget, how much life you want to get out of them and what time of the year you're going to be there.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

swkshepherd said:


> I have a set of the 2.7 Highrollers in 60a and mine have been going strong for well over a full season of riding in the sharp steep rocks of the US east coast.
> 
> Are you using really narrow width tires? What tire pressure are you using? What are your braking tendencies? These will all effect the duration of your tire.
> 
> To the OP, never been to Whistler, but if you look at this article on PB, you should have some good info on the norms: What People are Riding in the Whistler Bike Park - Pinkbike


usually use 2.3 running hard with roughly 40 psi, usually quite light on the brakes, dont drag them, or lock em up. ive only changed my pads once in roughly 15 weeks of park riding, but im on my 4th set of high rollers now. think im gonna try something differant, maybe conti's


----------



## Mad-Duck (Mar 15, 2011)

> usually use 2.3 running hard with roughly 40 psi, usually quite light on the brakes, dont drag them, or lock em up. ive only changed my pads once in roughly 15 weeks of park riding, but im on my 4th set of high rollers now. think im gonna try something differant, maybe conti's


I don't think Continental black chili tires will last as long as the 60a tires you're using. They're somewhere between 3C and 60a, but they're as soft, or softer than 3C. Bike parks just wear out parts fast, especially tires. Just another cost of riding the park.

Does that 5 weeks of park riding mean 35 days in the park? If so that ain't bad.

I think I have about 20-25 park days, maybe another 15-20 shuttle days and races and a bunch of hike a bikes on my Conti Der Barons. The front still looks great and the rear is at about 1/2-2/3 tread.

My Minnion 60a on the rear got used on 3 bikes and must've had at least 60 days in the park and about 40 shuttle days, as well as many many hike a bike days.

3C would last me 20 days at best on the rear and it would be pretty bald by then with all the side knobs ripped.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

Mad-Duck said:


> I don't think Continental black chili tires will last as long as the 60a tires you're using. They're somewhere between 3C and 60a, but they're as soft, or softer than 3C. Bike parks just wear out parts fast, especially tires. Just another cost of riding the park.
> 
> Does that 5 weeks of park riding mean 35 days in the park? If so that ain't bad.
> 
> ...


yes mate,,, 35 days park riding. well park and whistler style xc rides. i do both on one bike. knolly dt. i only ride the bike as my whistler play bike as i tend to ride my chromag stylus at home in the uk. as its less maintainance and easier to clean. 
i find my rear wears quicker than the front. ive only had to replace the front once, but am on like my 4th rear now. 
so i take it that the softer the compound, the faster they wear, and highrollers would roughly wear the same rate as say a conti black chilli, or spesh butcher ect ect.


----------



## Mad-Duck (Mar 15, 2011)

delirian said:


> yes mate,,, 35 days park riding. well park and whistler style xc rides. i do both on one bike. knolly dt. i only ride the bike as my whistler play bike as i tend to ride my chromag stylus at home in the uk. as its less maintainance and easier to clean.
> i find my rear wears quicker than the front. ive only had to replace the front once, but am on like my 4th rear now.
> so i take it that the softer the compound, the faster they wear, and highrollers would roughly wear the same rate as say a conti black chilli, or spesh butcher ect ect.


Maxxis 3c, specialized downhill tires and black chili are all about the same softness. The 3C and specialized tires wear out about the same rate, but the black chili downhill tires will last about twice as long (not all black chili is the same. The DH tires have a softer black chili.)

The maxxis 60a maxpro compound will outlast all of those by a decent amount though.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

Mad-Duck said:


> Maxxis 3c, specialized downhill tires and black chili are all about the same softness. The 3C and specialized tires wear out about the same rate, but the black chili downhill tires will last about twice as long (not all black chili is the same. The DH tires have a softer black chili.)
> 
> The maxxis 60a maxpro compound will outlast all of those by a decent amount though.


it was the maxis 60a maxpros that ive been using. i might just stick to the maxxis then, as crc do them pretty cheap. 
i seen my mate wear out a pair of conti black chillis with in 3 week in whistler. he is a very fast rider though. cant remember what they were though, could have been rubber queen, 
what are the barons like, the 2.3 one, would they wear out quick or do the black chilli barons last.


----------



## Mad-Duck (Mar 15, 2011)

delirian said:


> it was the maxis 60a maxpros that ive been using. i might just stick to the maxxis then, as crc do them pretty cheap.
> i seen my mate wear out a pair of conti black chillis with in 3 week in whistler. he is a very fast rider though. cant remember what they were though, could have been rubber queen,
> what are the barons like, the 2.3 one, would they wear out quick or do the black chilli barons last.


Haven't tried the 2.3 baron, so not sure if it's as soft as the DH tires. You should just stick to the 60a on the rear, but maybe try a 3c on the front for added grip, especially in the wet. 3c front and 60a back is a great combo. Lots of grip in all conditions in the front and a good tough tire in the rear so as to not wear out in a week or two.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

I'd say bring butchers and hillbillys. 

The butchers roll fast and corner really well. Amazing in the dry and if it's a little wet and tacky they're just as good. The hillbilly's are a bit slower rolling but are amazing for the majority of any mud and slop you'll get up there. It's a "dry spike" tire but it grips really well in all but the snotties mud.


----------

